# Rideshare Timer for Android



## ReviTULize

Just wanted to post a link to our new Android App for rideshare drivers

I was looking for a "floating" timer app to use when I arrived at a location and could not find one that I liked...so, I had it developed. Then I added sending the text for me each time I started the timer, etc... Drivers in Tulsa have been beta-testing it for almost a week. It works great!!

We haven't promoted it yet...as it just went "live" about two hours ago. UP.net readers are really the only ones that know about it. Google will not allow you to set an app as "free" and then make it a "paid" one later, or I would make it free for a day or two for you guys/gals. We will be adding a non text-enabled version in a few days. We have already discussed iPhone capability with our developer. If anyone has ideas or feedback, please message me. I know it will save you a few steps and help with knowing how long you've been at the pickup location and when it's safe to leave. It is available in most English-speaking countries. Hope you like it!!

*Rideshare Timer*


----------



## painfreepc

will the text work with Google Voice, i use a 7" tablet with google voice for phone and text..


----------



## ReviTULize

If it is your default sms app, it should. I use a Project Fi phone, so I can't test it. I can discuss that with my devs and if it's possible, I'll add it. Thanks for the question


----------



## painfreepc

ReviTULize said:


> If it is your default sms app, it should. I use a Project Fi phone, so I can't test it. I can discuss that with my devs and if it's possible, I'll add it. Thanks for the question


*Will Test It Out...*


----------



## ReviTULize

painfreepc said:


> *Will Test It Out...*


Now that's a setup right there!!


----------



## painfreepc

ReviTULize said:


> Now that's a setup right there!!


*Passengers Have Remarked, They Feel Like They Are In An Airplane Cockpit..*


----------



## painfreepc

Not working with the Google Voice (Hangout App)


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I got it. Double tap to start it. I like it.

I can see the headline -

*Uber driver makes $50,000 in just one month ! *
50,000 Uber riders charged $5 cancel fee in just one day.​


----------



## ReviTULize

Sacto Burbs said:


> I got it. Double tap to start it. I like it.
> 
> I can see the headline -
> 
> *Uber driver makes $50,000 in just one month ! *
> 50,000 Uber riders charged $5 cancel fee in just one day.​


Glad you like it. It's simple, but helps me know when I can leave. The auto-text feature is awesome too. I make contact much quicker and do more rides when it's busy. I forget about it and don't stop it sometimes...if they're at the curb, its amazing how long five minutes is. I'm usually almost to their dropoff point when it dings


----------



## ReviTULize

painfreepc said:


> Not working with the Google Voice (Hangout App)


I use Hangouts. Have you tried the "merged" setting?


----------



## ReviTULize

Sacto Burbs said:


> I got it. Double tap to start it. I like it...


I'll change the video to demonstrate this or put some instructions in there somehow.
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Sacto Burbs

This is what it looks like on my phone.










You double tap to start it, stop it, or reset it. Very easy to use. You can drag the timer window around and put it where you want it.

I have been putting off going to the five and dime to buy a cheap plastic timer, and this was only $0.99. A good deal I think.

Thanks ReviTULize

I would have given it a 5 star review on Google Play but I'm not signed up with Google Plus

Are you allowed to change the name to the Ride-hail timer?


----------



## Claw Dogs

ReviTULize said:


> Just wanted to post a link to our new Android App for rideshare drivers
> 
> I was looking for a "floating" timer app to use when I arrived at a location and could not find one that I liked...so, I had it developed. Then I added sending the text for me each time I started the timer, etc... Drivers in Tulsa have been beta-testing it for almost a week. It works great!! The text feature, really only works with Uber, because the number is always the same.
> 
> We haven't promoted it yet...as it just went "live" about two hours ago. UP.net readers are really the only ones that know about it. Google will not allow you to set an app as "free" and then make it a "paid" one later, or I would make it free for a day or two for you guys/gals. We will be adding a non text-enabled version in a few days. We have already discussed iPhone capability with our developer. If anyone has ideas or feedback, please message me. I know it will save you a few steps and help with knowing how long you've been at the pickup location and when it's safe to leave. It is available in most English-speaking countries. Hope you like it!!
> 
> *Rideshare Timer*
> 
> View attachment 13874


Definitely gonna try this.. Support a fellow Uber Driver / Developer..

edit: just bought.. thanks. i like this. beats manually sending text messages..


----------



## ReviTULize

Claw Dogs said:


> Definitely gonna try this.. Support a fellow Uber Driver / Developer..
> 
> edit: just bought.. thanks. i like this. beats manually sending text messages..


Thanks for the support!!! I made it as cheap as Google would let me.
Also nice to have a timer that's easily accessible.


----------



## ReviTULize

Sacto Burbs said:


> This is what it looks like on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 13939
> 
> 
> You double tap to start it, stop it, or reset it. Very easy to use. You can drag the timer window around and put it where you want it.
> 
> I have been putting off going to the five and dime to buy a cheap plastic timer, and this was only $0.99. A good deal I think.
> 
> Thanks ReviTULize
> 
> I would have given it a 5 star review on Google Play but I'm not signed up with Google Plus
> 
> Are you allowed to change the name to the Ride-hail timer?


You can also change the translucency (see thru), so its almost invisible on the screen unless you know where it is.
Glad you like and thanks for the feedback. I'll check in the name. If drivers like it, I can pay my graphic person and developer to change it


----------



## pizza guy

Was going to go buy a cheap timer but this is cheaper than anything. Nothing worse than waiting six minutes and for a short trip. Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## ReviTULize

pizza guy said:


> Was going to go buy a cheap timer but this is cheaper than anything. Nothing worse than waiting six minutes and for a short trip. Can't wait to test it out.


This is how I use it. It's right next to slider when I arrive. Three cancellations tonight, totaling $20


----------



## Sacto Burbs

ReviTULize said:


> This is how I use it. It's right next to slider when I arrive. Three cancellations tonight, totaling $20


And three well trained pax.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Used it for the first time tonight. 4.8 pax. Local pub. Instead of fumbling with the clock, double tapped the timer and that was it. I had already sent my usual "please confirm pick up location" text, with no reply.

5.01 min and I cancel. $4 net. 5 miles total. Couch to couch 20min. Slooow Sunday afternoon, and I wasn't stuck with long ride to nowhere and deadhead back like I normally am. One more well trained pax.

Get the timer !


----------



## ReviTULize

I'm working on a feature that will help with the commute text...
tune in later or look for it in an update.


----------



## LyftMurph

Need multiple instances so that I can have one for uber and lyft.


----------



## painfreepc

can any of you use this on a phone thats wi-fi only, i don't have reg phone data service, i use a t-mobile hot spot with google voice (hangout) as my phone,
this app is not working on my device with my set-up..


----------



## LyftMurph

painfreepc said:


> can any of you use this on a phone thats wi-fi only, i don't have reg phone data service, i use a t-mobile hot spot with google voice (hangout) as my phone,
> this app is not working on my device with my set-up..


Try this https://support.google.com/hangouts/answer/6013419?hl=en


----------



## RamzFanz

iPhone version coming?


----------



## ReviTULize

LyftMurph said:


> Need multiple instances so that I can have one for uber and lyft.


Do you send the same text? I could add the ability to do comma and add multiple numbers. But that would send the exact same text. Would that be ok or you prefer different


----------



## ReviTULize

RamzFanz said:


> iPhone version coming?


It's in the works if it can be done. Apple is not as open source as Android. I'm hoping this will take off, so it can help me fund the iphone dev and add features. It's only a buck...and there's real value to the driver


----------



## LyftMurph

ReviTULize said:


> Do you send the same text? I could add the ability to do comma and add multiple numbers. But that would send the exact same text. Would that be ok or you prefer different


Different, that way if either texting service for the one not in use doesn't spam a past rider


----------



## ReviTULize

LyftMurph said:


> Different, that way if either texting service for the one not in use doesn't spam a past rider


It shouldn't spam them as its disconnected pretty quickly after you end the trip. I'm trying to see if the app can determine which app is in the foreground and send the appropriate one


----------



## LyftMurph

Please allow install on tablets. Nexus 7 2013 CM12.1


----------



## ReviTULize

LyftMurph said:


> Please allow install on tablets. Nexus 7 2013 CM12.1


Checking on it now. It should be available.


----------



## Elevy

Not compatible with my Samsung tablet that I tether to my phone


----------



## ReviTULize

It should be fixed monday


----------



## pizza guy

Already paid for itself. Any advice on a good message to send?


----------



## Claw Dogs

pizza guy said:


> Already paid for itself. Any advice on a good message to send?


Here's mine.. 
Hello. Your Uber ride is here.. ☺


----------



## JMBF831

So once you start the timer it sends a message? Doesn't Uber already automatically send a message when you arrive, too?


----------



## ReviTULize

Our latest APP update is now released on the store

We received several requests for a 2nd SMS option.
Now, you can add both your Lyft and Uber numbers...each with their own customized message.

Adding this 2nd number & message created a challenge...we didn't want to send the messages to both numbers each time. We also needed a way for the drivers to specify which message you want to send AND not add any steps. Here's how we kept it simple...

Configure and enable both numbers and messages in the APP
Double-tap the left(minutes) side of the timer widget to send message #1
Double-tap the right(seconds) side of the timer widget to send message #2
the timer is stopped and reset just like it is now...no matter which side you touch
There are alot of drivers that do not have the app yet. We would really appreciate your support and we know it will help you make more money!!!


----------



## rickybobby

this is a really cool app idea. just some questions for ya

how sensitive is the double-tap on the right or left of the widget? 
what happens if i accidently tap the middle of the widget? 
do the texts from the app go to my text history with my Uber and Lyft contacts so I have backup the text was actually sent to them?


----------



## UberMeow

Great app. So useful and simple... would love a feature to let the rider know your on the way via auto text. Perhaps a swipe feature like slide right to arrive and slide left to be enroute... both with auto msg... would love that and gladly pay up to $5... instead of a notification that timer has expired how about it flash red or something... just a thought... thanks


----------



## UberMeow

From using it, it's not very sensitive, I have not had any issues.. yes it goes to text history, every time so it's time stamped.


rickybobby said:


> this is a really cool app idea. just some questions for ya
> 
> how sensitive is the double-tap on the right or left of the widget?
> what happens if i accidently tap the middle of the widget?
> do the texts from the app go to my text history with my Uber and Lyft contacts so I have backup the text was actually sent to them?


----------



## UberMeow

Update.. since the update with dual sms option I just double click on right for my on my way/confirm message and then double click to reset then double to the left to start the timer for arrival. . I just set the same number in both sms 1 and 2 and changed the msg in msg 2... the timer isn't needed for the on the way message but it works.. lol just don't forget to reset it. Hahah...
So in other words I use both for uber as I don't drive lyft.. hope this helps others.


----------



## rickybobby

UberMeow said:


> Update.. since the update with dual sms option I just double click on right for my on my way/confirm message and then double click to reset then double to the left to start the timer for arrival. . I just set the same number in both sms 1 and 2 and changed the msg in msg 2... the timer isn't needed for the on the way message but it works.. lol just don't forget to reset it. Hahah...
> So in other words I use both for uber as I don't drive lyft.. hope this helps others.


yeah if you drive for just uber OR lyft than that totally works.


----------



## Elevy

While I run uber on my android it has no SMS service because it is tethered to an iPhone. Any iPhone solutions coming out?


----------



## rickybobby

the words "rideshare timer" at the top of the widget appear to be cutting off the clock itself and i can only see half of the actual timer. Can you fix that? see screenshot attached


----------



## UberMeow

rickybobby said:


> the words "rideshare timer" at the top of the widget appear to be cutting off the clock itself and i can only see half of the actual timer. Can you fix that? see screenshot attached


Make the size bigger until it all fits.


----------



## rickybobby

UberMeow said:


> Make the size bigger until it all fits.


No dice. Just makes the issue larger


----------



## UberMeow

I have noticed a small issue with the app. If you do not use the 2nd timer option, if you click on the right part of widget the timer will start but no sms for timer 1 settings.


----------



## UberMeow

rickybobby said:


> No dice. Just makes the issue larger


Odd, no idea.. have not had that issue. Shouldn't affect the app though for a temp solution until it's fixed.


----------



## rickybobby

UberMeow said:


> Odd, no idea.. have not had that issue. Shouldn't affect the app though for a temp solution until it's fixed.


Yea and i've even tried reinstalling it and still a no go. same issue. kind of sucks


----------



## UberMeow

rickybobby said:


> Yea and i've even tried reinstalling it and still a no go. same issue. kind of sucks


Have you tried changing you font size of the phones display??? Give that a try


----------



## UberMeow

Here are results of the display font size ..














Hope this helps. =)


----------



## rickybobby

The recent update seems to have corrected the issue for the most part. I took the app for a spin last night and the right and left click for both sms is done well and very effective. Thanks for pushing that update. Countdown is still a little cutoff but waayyyy better than before.

Also I tried that display setting option and that was a no go. I have an S6 edge on the latest droid version.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ReviTULize said:


> I'm working on a feature that will help with the commute text...
> tune in later or look for it in an update.


Can you make it to where you can can send a message only occasionally instead of having to have that first message on or off ahead of time?


----------



## ReviTULize

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Can you make it to where you can can send a message only occasionally instead of having to have that first message on or off ahead of time?


Have you gotten the latest updated version yet?

If you don't have both sms options enabled, you _could_ double-tap the seconds(right) and it should still start the timer, but not send a text message.

In the interim, I'll discuss that option with my developers.

Hope that helps for now


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ReviTULize said:


> Have you gotten the latest updated version yet?
> 
> If you don't have both sms options enabled, you _could_ double-tap the seconds(right) and it should still start the timer, but not send a text message.
> 
> In the interim, I'll discuss that option with my developers.
> 
> Hope that helps for now


I see what you mean. You wouldn't have the option of two messages prewritten but could choose the prewritten or the no message.

Got it. Hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## ReviTULize

UberMeow said:


> Make the size bigger until it all fits.


This should be fixed. I received a few reports of this. Sorry if it caused any issues


----------



## ReviTULize

UberMeow said:


> I have noticed a small issue with the app. If you do not use the 2nd timer option, if you click on the right part of widget the timer will start but no sms for timer 1 settings.


We are looking into an option to allow this to work if you don't use the 2nd timer. Some drivers have seen this as an advantage by being able to choose when they send the text.


----------



## ReviTULize

Elevy said:


> While I run uber on my android it has no SMS service because it is tethered to an iPhone. Any iPhone solutions coming out?


Sorry for the delayed response.

We should have tablet texting enabled soon. Currently, it only works with phones that use a SIM. We should have that fixed by the weekend.

I want to do something for iOS, but can't justify the expense if we don't see the demand from Android users. For less than a pack of mints or a Monster energy drink(to keep you alert for your shift), you can have an app that simplifies your driving experience and helps you make money. We just need forum members to download it.
www.RideshareTimer.com

We're uploading a free version soon that doesn't text or anything. Hopefully that will drive installs so we can add features and do something with iOS. Currently, we have many more downloads than what the Play Store shows and we are working with them to resolve the issue.


----------



## UberMeow

If you had a referral system I could get a lot of locals I talk to, to putchase. =).. till then this keeps me 1 step above the rest. =)


----------



## LyftMurph

Through the various Facebook groups that I am on I'm pretty sure I've sold v 10 copies so far


----------



## LyftMurph

It needs a tagline of quotation marks pays for itself within the first 5 minutes of use and quotes


----------



## PhoenicianBlind

Theoretically it pays for itself in the first minute of a Lyft cancellation and the first 75 seconds of an Uber cancellation.


----------



## netyang

I just bought it. This is a great idea. As I use Freetone or Fongo make call and send message, can you add an option to send message though Freetone or Fongo? thanks


----------



## UberYYC

painfreepc said:


> *Will Test It Out...*


What the hell is all that stuff and what for?


----------



## painfreepc

UberYYC said:


> What the hell is all that stuff and what for?


the tray i made, it has blue lights, i no longer give out water, the left side now holds gum and hand cleaner, the right side holds cheap mints and candy,
the top of photo you see my 7 in tablet, business cards with free ride code and my personal phone, below the 7in tablet is a air refreshner,


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

painfreepc said:


> the tray i made, it has blue lights, i no longer give out water, the left side now holds gun and hand cleaner, the right side holds cheap mints and candy,
> the top of photo you see my 7 in tablet, business cards with free ride code and my personal phone, below the 7in tablet is a air refreshner,


I hope you meant GUM and hand cleaner!


----------



## rickybobby

ReviTULize I love this app. totally worth the buck! All drivers should have this to be sure you collect the SPF - stupid pax fee and keep your night rolling.

*just a comment. the latest update to have that smaller timer for trip time and all, not really sure the benefits there but please let me know what i'm missing. the text for both uber (left) and lyft (right) makes my night that much smoother. Instead of watching the clock I can focus on my surroundings instead and stay alert.


----------



## ReviTULize

rickybobby said:


> ReviTULize I love this app. totally worth the buck! All drivers should have this to be sure you collect the SPF - stupid pax fee and keep your night rolling.
> 
> *just a comment. the latest update to have that smaller timer for trip time and all, not really sure the benefits there but please let me know what i'm missing. the text for both uber (left) and lyft (right) makes my night that much smoother. Instead of watching the clock I can focus on my surroundings instead and stay alert.


Thanks rickybobby !! Love the positive feedback. It's very basic and simple, but really makes my night alot easier. Lots of states are joining others and banning texting & driving. This app almost eliminates the risk of a ticket/fine, all together.

We added the "commute" timer because pax get charged $5 if they cancel after five minutes. Some drivers requested a way to track this.
After we made version 2 "live", we realized that we needed a way to allow drivers to disable the "commute" timer if they are not interested in using it. We are already working on this and it should be available in another release.

Also, there have been some requests for other features that track time online, etc... I am mapping it all out and working with development team.

Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## ReviTULize

BTW, rickybobby...love your screenname


----------



## rickybobby

ReviTULize said:


> Thanks rickybobby !! Love the positive feedback. It's very basic and simple, but really makes my night alot easier. Lots of states are joining others and banning texting & driving. This app almost eliminates the risk of a ticket/fine, all together.
> 
> We added the "commute" timer because pax get charged $5 if they cancel after five minutes. Some drivers requested a way to track this.
> After we made version 2 "live", we realized that we needed a way to allow drivers to disable the "commute" timer if they are not interested in using it. We are already working on this and it should be available in another release.
> 
> Also, there have been some requests for other features that track time online, etc... I am mapping it all out and working with development team.
> 
> Thanks for the support!!!


Ok I see so the commute timer is for on the way to the pax. I can see that coming in handy at times. Double click to start and another double click to stop and another double click to restart. Easy to use. very good. thanks!!


----------



## ReviTULize

rickybobby said:


> Ok I see so the commute timer is for on the way to the pax. I can see that coming in handy at times. Double click to start and another double click to stop and another double click to restart. Easy to use. very good. thanks!!


Actually, when you start the regular countdown timer, the "commute" timer is stopped automatically.
so...

start commute timer when in route
start countdown timer when arriving
done.


----------



## ReviTULize

I just wanted to provide an update to the original post about my Android app.

We have added a second SMS option!

Double-tap the minutes(left) side of the timer when you arrive & it will send message #1
Double-tap the seconds(right) side and it will send message #2
Texting your riders when you arrive, will(in most cases) get them to your car faster. They rarely ignore their text message notification on their phone...but the Uber/Lyft app notifications, they will ignore. Even if you don't usually send texts...why not use Rideshare Timer to do it for you?
I usually setup one message for Uber and the other for Lyft. But, when there is a big event like Oktoberfest, major concert, etc...I setup the 2nd SMS to send a special text for these pickups. e.g.-_"This is your Uber driver. Our designated pickup location is at the corner of Tip Ave and Gratuity St. I will meet you there."_

It's all done in the background for you...and it works very well!! What can you lose?


----------



## kevin o'keefe

I like the app but having some issues with using it 100% in Australia.
It does not appear to be sending sms to rider although it appears in my sms text log. ( appears twice actually. Like one is a sent sms & the other a received sms ? )
I assume in the field that says " virtual rider phone # " that is the contact phone number you use for riders/Uber?
Do you need to enter area codes etc as well? ( I know you guys over there in USA have different style of cell numbers to us )
I am still experimenting with this section so if I stumble across a solution will let you know if you haven't already gotten back to me ?


----------



## naplestom75

It's not rideshare


----------



## kevin o'keefe

naplestom75 said:


> It's not rideshare


Thanks for your informative & extremely helpful reply. We all know this . Those that have been in the game a while do anyway.


----------



## SanPedroLover

New driver here for Uber & Lyft...just purchased this app. Can someone tell me where I can find my "virtual rider phone #" ? Or is this my actual cell number?

Also, does this work for both Uber and Lyft or do I need to use SMS #1 for Uber and SMS #2 for Lyft?

Please help. Appreciate it!


----------



## SanPedroLover

Already have one minor complaint...why does the widget stay open even if the app is shut off? A slight annoyance having to go into the app's setting and turn off the floating widget. 

Why would anyone want that widget open if they are not driving for Uber/Lyft at the moment and dont need to use the app/widget? 

Or do you just keep that widget off but when you open the app and log into Uber/Lfyt to accept rides the timer works then?


----------



## chi1cabby

Rideshare Timer on YouTube


----------



## dougja

I downloaded it and am in process of setting it up. I tried to enter my cell phone number to send me the sample text messages but it doesn't seem to be coming thru to my cell phone. I wanted to get an idea of what the rider is going to receive by sending it to my phone as a test. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Hypnotist

So, it says that this app is not compatible with my Tablet due to "No Carrier".

I assume the carrier is required for the app to send text messages.

Well, I use Google Voice on my tablet to sent text messages, and no carrier is required.

Is there any way around the "carrier" requirement so that I can get this working on my tablet?


----------



## limepro

I downloaded it and it comes in handy even though I rarely get cancels. The only thing I wish is that it would be able to read the Uber ui and as soon as the app says "rider notified" the timer would start automatically.


----------



## LyftMurph

Hypnotist said:


> So, it says that this app is not compatible with my Tablet due to "No Carrier".
> 
> I assume the carrier is required for the app to send text messages.
> 
> Well, I use Google Voice on my tablet to sent text messages, and no carrier is required.
> 
> Is there any way around the "carrier" requirement so that I can get this working on my tablet?


It uses the system level mms messaging calls, hangouts does not work at that level. You can extract then sideload the apk, but it's only a timer. I run uber on a nexus 7 and lyft with the timer on my nexus 6 phone.


----------



## Ruthie09

I just bought it. I'm anxious to try it out. Thank you.

I have a couple of questions/suggestions, but I don't know if these are within your power:
1. Can it be set to only run when the partner app is running? In other words, can it shut down when the partner app is closed?
2. Can it be set to display only when the partner app is in the foreground? I would prefer it not be visible when using Waze or when using other apps.
3. I generally wait a minute or two before sending a text. Can the timer be configured to start counting down and then send a text after one or two minutes?
4. Can it be set to begin the countdown as soon as the Uber app notifies the passenger that we've arrived?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ruthie09

OH, one other thing...see if you can get RideShareGuy (Harry Campbell) to endorse it or add a link to it on his site (therideshareguy is the name of his site). He has a huge following.


----------



## ReviTULize

SanPedroLover said:


> Already have one minor complaint...why does the widget stay open even if the app is shut off? A slight annoyance having to go into the app's setting and turn off the floating widget.
> 
> Why would anyone want that widget open if they are not driving for Uber/Lyft at the moment and dont need to use the app/widget?
> 
> Or do you just keep that widget off but when you open the app and log into Uber/Lfyt to accept rides the timer works then?


you can turn it off when you're not driving. It's not meant to stay on all the time.
We asked dev for a time estimate to allow you to choose which apps you want it to be visible in.


----------



## ReviTULize

Ruthie09 said:


> I just bought it. I'm anxious to try it out. Thank you.
> 
> I have a couple of questions/suggestions, but I don't know if these are within your power:
> 1. Can it be set to only run when the partner app is running? In other words, can it shut down when the partner app is closed?
> 2. Can it be set to display only when the partner app is in the foreground? I would prefer it not be visible when using Waze or when using other apps.
> 3. I generally wait a minute or two before sending a text. Can the timer be configured to start counting down and then send a text after one or two minutes?
> 4. Can it be set to begin the countdown as soon as the Uber app notifies the passenger that we've arrived?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


1. We are working on this with our developers.
2. see above
3. Interesting, that you wait to send the text. Pax are usually IN MY CAR in under three minutes since I started using the timer to send the message for me. We can certainly check into a sms delayed send feature. 
4. This would require integration to Uber' API. Last time I checked, they didn't have any integration to driver-side stuff. Also, they have alot of other restrictions about what types of integration they will allow.

Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## ReviTULize

Ruthie09 said:


> OH, one other thing...see if you can get RideShareGuy (Harry Campbell) to endorse it or add a link to it on his site (therideshareguy is the name of his site). He has a huge following.


He just released a report of their numbers(followers, page views, etc...) along with what they charge for any product mentions, ads, banners, etc... 
I will be able to justify that large of an expense when(?) we release for iPhone, but not at the moment.


----------



## ReviTULize

SanPedroLover said:


> Already have one minor complaint...why does the widget stay open even if the app is shut off? A slight annoyance having to go into the app's setting and turn off the floating widget.
> 
> Why would anyone want that widget open if they are not driving for Uber/Lyft at the moment and dont need to use the app/widget?
> 
> Or do you just keep that widget off but when you open the app and log into Uber/Lfyt to accept rides the timer works then?


----------



## ReviTULize

Hypnotist said:


> So, it says that this app is not compatible with my Tablet due to "No Carrier".
> 
> I assume the carrier is required for the app to send text messages.
> 
> Well, I use Google Voice on my tablet to sent text messages, and no carrier is required.
> 
> Is there any way around the "carrier" requirement so that I can get this working on my tablet?


Currently, it only works on tablets that are SIM-enabled...but that will change soon. This product is for a very specific group of users and the majority of drivers use their phones; so we decided to wait on that development until we saw demand.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Where do you have it hover. No matter where I put it, it is in the was on another screen as I complete my trip, or blocking my Google nav. I like it big.


----------



## ReviTULize

Sacto Burbs said:


> Where do you have it hover. No matter where I put it, it is in the was on another screen as I complete my trip, or blocking my Google nav. I like it big.


I usually keep it at about half in the "size" slider and set the transparency pretty low. This way, I rarely have to move it. I like to keep it near the bottom right or left so it's easy to start when I confirm arrival.
We are actually taking out the branding in the paid version. This will allow the widget to look better and not have to have it so big in order to see the numbers. We're also adding a "Lite"(non-texting) free version soon.


----------



## ReviTULize

We have updated the app with the ability to disable the commute timer if you want.
Also, some drivers have said that they have two or three virtual numbers. Must be only certain markets. But, you can now add multiple numbers and separate them with a comma.


----------



## Uberduberdoo

ReviTULize said:


> We have updated the app with the ability to disable the commute timer if you want.
> Also, some drivers have said that they have two or three virtual numbers. Must be only certain markets. But, you can now add multiple numbers and separate them with a comma.


need the tablet version.


----------



## Hypnotist

ubreduberdoo said:


> need the tablet version.


Yes, #1. tablet version and, #2 feature to allow user to choose which apps the timer is displayed on. Please


----------



## ReviTULize

ubreduberdoo said:


> need the tablet version.





Hypnotist said:


> Yes, #1. tablet version and, #2 feature to allow user to choose which apps the timer is displayed on. Please


Both in the works. Family medical issues, right now...but it should be soon.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## rickybobby

Hey ReviTULize there appears to be a glitch on the android version (Galaxy S6). The 1st SMS keeps toggling back to the off position each time this is used. A bit frustrating as I'm not sure if the SMS went through when I double click the left side. losing a little faith on it. Can you check on this? Thanks!!

PS. still love the app and the latest change to turn off the trip time is great, much appreciated!


----------



## ReviTULize

rickybobby said:


> Hey ReviTULize there appears to be a glitch on the android version (Galaxy S6). The 1st SMS keeps toggling back to the off position each time this is used. A bit frustrating as I'm not sure if the SMS went through when I double click the left side. losing a little faith on it. Can you check on this? Thanks!!
> 
> PS. still love the app and the latest change to turn off the trip time is great, much appreciated!


Try a uninstall/reinstall. Since Google is the delivery gateway, there have been reports of little weird things happening like that. Every report back has been that reinstalling the app, fixed the issue.
If that doesn't work...I will certainly bring it up to my devs.


----------



## rickybobby

ReviTULize said:


> Try a uninstall/reinstall. Since Google is the delivery gateway, there have been reports of little weird things happening like that. Every report back has been that reinstalling the app, fixed the issue.
> If that doesn't work...I will certainly bring it up to my devs.


Awe that didn't work. It seems to be alright until you hit the home button. Going back into the app shows that it shuts down the 1st SMS to the off position by itself. Weird


----------



## ReviTULize

rickybobby said:


> Awe that didn't work. It seems to be alright until you hit the home button. Going back into the app shows that it shuts down the 1st SMS to the off position by itself. Weird


that is weird. does it do it if you back out?


----------



## rickybobby

ReviTULize said:


> that is weird. does it do it if you back out?


Yep. When I back out of the app like hit the phone's home button. Go back in and the 1st SMS is toggled to the off position. It's odd.


----------



## ReviTULize

no, if you back out of the app instead of hitting the home button.
just trying to isolate when it happens. I can't reproduce it


----------



## LyftMurph

When the app is killed in the background, but the GUI overlay floater is still present, the mms1 is turned off. Tested on stock nexus 6 marshmallow


----------



## Alex Merlin

Was going to go buy a cheap timer but this is cheaper than anything. Nothing worse than waiting six minutes and for a short trip. Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## Steve_Chatt

Is there a certain format I need to use when entering the uber number into the app?

Also.. What do you guys use the total trip timer for?


----------



## MrBear

ReviTULize said:


> Just wanted to post a link to our new Android App for rideshare drivers
> 
> I was looking for a "floating" timer app to use when I arrived at a location and could not find one that I liked...so, I had it developed. Then I added sending the text for me each time I started the timer, etc... Drivers in Tulsa have been beta-testing it for almost a week. It works great!!
> 
> We haven't promoted it yet...as it just went "live" about two hours ago. UP.net readers are really the only ones that know about it. Google will not allow you to set an app as "free" and then make it a "paid" one later, or I would make it free for a day or two for you guys/gals. We will be adding a non text-enabled version in a few days. We have already discussed iPhone capability with our developer. If anyone has ideas or feedback, please message me. I know it will save you a few steps and help with knowing how long you've been at the pickup location and when it's safe to leave. It is available in most English-speaking countries. Hope you like it!!
> 
> *Rideshare Timer*
> 
> View attachment 13874


Will not work on my Samsung Tab 4 phone


----------



## ReviTULize

MrBear said:


> Will not work on my Samsung Tab 4 phone


Details please


----------



## ReviTULize

Steve_Chatt said:


> Is there a certain format I need to use when entering the uber number into the app?
> 
> Also.. What do you guys use the total trip timer for?


just the digits.
I had lots of requests for a way to track how long you had been in route. If the rider cancels after five minutes, you get a cancel fee. It's just a way to track this. I added the average because I was curious what my average trip is. Sometimes I'll take a longer distance if most of my rides are close. it's just tracking.


----------



## MrBear

ReviTULize said:


> Details please


Would not allow me to download., said device not compatable.


----------



## ReviTULize

MrBear said:


> Would not allow me to download., said device not compatable.


Is your device a phone or tablet? It's only for devices with a SIM card, right now. I am waiting for an updated version from my developer


----------



## MrBear

ReviTULize said:


> Is your device a phone or tablet? It's only for devices with a SIM card, right now. I am waiting for an updated version from my developer


It's a tab 4 with phone and SIM card


----------



## ReviTULize

MrBear said:


> It's a tab 4 with phone and SIM card


try it now please. what is your model #?


----------



## MrBear

ReviTULize said:


> try it now please. what is your model #?


Still not compatable. I'm in Oklahoma City


----------



## ReviTULize

Got it. thanks
FYI, for anyone reading this. Sending SMS on Android requires a carrier, an sms gateway or we host it ourselves. We are searching for a good solution that can work with any app(google voice, fongo, etc...) in any country.
Logically, you would think "I have an internet connection...why won't it send?" That's exactly how I think. But, my devs are telling me it doesn't work that way and we need the gateway or other solution. Gateways charge for their services and I have to justify the monthly expense. I'm not really sure how many drivers there are that use an Android tablet.


----------



## ReviTULize

Nice process driverco 
I used to do the same thing...copy/paste the same message to each pax. With Rideshare Timer, I don't have to switch back and forth between apps, etc...
Just double-tap. I have not had one-single cancel fee be credited since I am always 100% positive, I waited five minutes.

As for starting the trip, I don't do it until they're getting in my car. If I have to refuse open container, 8 pax, etc...I don't want a ratings hit.


----------



## RoPaDriver

LOVE the app, but I'm getting "SMS failed" when I hit the icon. Am I doing something wrong? 

Also, just so I'm clear, when I'm on my way, I press the "Last Trip" button and it send SMS #1 and then when I arrive, I press the "Rideshare Timer" button and it sends SMS #2???


----------



## ReviTULize

RoPaDriver said:


> LOVE the app, but I'm getting "SMS failed" when I hit the icon. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Also, just so I'm clear, when I'm on my way, I press the "Last Trip" button and it send SMS #1 and then when I arrive, I press the "Rideshare Timer" button and it sends SMS #2???


No. The smaller timer on the left is a "commute" timer. If you start it when you are driving to each pickup, it will automatically be stopped when you start the "arrival" timer. If a rider cancels after five minutes, you should get a cancellation fee...this helps you know when you should get that fee.

When you arrive, if you double-tap the minutes...it sends sms#1. Seconds...sends sms#2.
Make sure you have a phone number and message in each one that you want to use. Also, you must enable it, using the on/off toggle


----------



## RoPaDriver

Any idea what's prompting the SMS failed message??


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Anyone knows which cell phone carrier has the best plan for rideshare drivers in terms of both data plan and coverage reliability?


----------



## LyftMurph

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Anyone knows which cell phone carrier has the best plan for rideshare drivers in terms of both data plan and coverage reliability?


T-Mobile, unlimited data, even at the capped speeds is fast enough for rideshare


----------



## ReviTULize

RoPaDriver said:


> Any idea what's prompting the SMS failed message??


have you tried sending a message to your number? I've had no reports of this happening. I would uninstall/reinstall. Sometimes the delivery from google play is querky. For a faster response, use the feedback button in the app. It sends an email directly to me.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Thanks Murph. I heard that TMobile has some of the lowest-cost plans, but AT&T and Verizon has better/more reliable coverage. Is this true? As Lyber drivers we need reliable coverage, as having no coverage in an area or losing connection in our city even for a minute or two may cause us to either lose the fare driven, lose the opportunity to accept a ping/ride, or having to spend valuable time writing to Lyber for fare earned but not paid (or low ratings from pax for technical/connection failure in communicating with them). Maybe it is worth paying double or even triple for better and more reliable coverage? After all, that's why and how the mobile telephony market players differentiate themselves on this. Before driving for Lyber, maybe our dropped calls and Internet connections weren't too much of a problem. But with Lyber driving, five to ten such incidents a month would have easily paid back the increased costs of better and more reliable voice/data plan? Would like to hear drivers' experience on this.


----------



## LyftMurph

In San Diego and Los Angeles I have great coverage. It varies by area, as with all mobile services. T-Mobile is growing, and adding coverage


----------



## JeffP64FL

So we can cancel if the travel time is more than 5 minutes and the passenger isn't waiting for us when we arrive? I thought we had to wait at least 5 minutes at the pick up location before cancelling regardless of how long it took to drive there. I would be using this app to start counting once I arrive. But, of course, I have an iPhone.


----------



## ReviTULize

JeffP64FL 
if the rider cancels five minutes after you accept, they are charged a cancel fee.
If you arrive and wait five minutes, you get a cancel fee.
If you arrive and cancel before five minutes, you do not get a cancel fee.

*in most markets...not all


----------



## ReviTULize

Android users...with another round of rate cuts, you need this tool. when that timer hits five minutes...it's time to leave. This(uber) is getting ridiculous


----------



## ReviTULize

LyftMurph said:


> When the app is killed in the background, but the GUI overlay floater is still present, the mms1 is turned off. Tested on stock nexus 6 marshmallow


LyftMurph 
I am testing this on my nexus 6 Marshmallow and can recreate the issue on my device.

If you back out of the app, it does not happen. Also, during normal use, you wouldn't normally have the app open...just the widget. We are looking at a way to stop it from happening though.
thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

Hey Guys,

I just wanted to share a great app that I used this weekend. It's called "Rideshare Timer" you can find it on the Google Play store (I don't use apple crap, so I don't know about the apple store). The app has a timer and an auto text feature. So when you arrive to your PAX's location, double tap the floating widget. It starts the count down timer (that you preset- 5mins) and sends your PAX a text (mine is "This is Dan from Lyft, I just wanted to let you know that I'm here"). Saves some time and you know 100% how long you have been waiting for. I also notice that PAX pickup was quicker. The app was $1.99...

Happy Lyft'ing


----------



## MetalVan

The app just got an update. Now you can set 3 different timers (commute - counts up, and 2 countdowns) with a different message each. Best is that I haven't had any of the technical glitches (failed to send, settings reset etc) since the update.

Well worth it.


----------



## elelegido

painfreepc said:


> will the text work with Google Voice, i use a 7" tablet with google voice for phone and text..


I'm thinking of getting a 7" tablet - which one do you use?


----------



## Rat

ReviTULize said:


> Got it. thanks
> FYI, for anyone reading this. Sending SMS on Android requires a carrier, an sms gateway or we host it ourselves. We are searching for a good solution that can work with any app(google voice, fongo, etc...) in any country.
> Logically, you would think "I have an internet connection...why won't it send?" That's exactly how I think. But, my devs are telling me it doesn't work that way and we need the gateway or other solution. Gateways charge for their services and I have to justify the monthly expense. I'm not really sure how many drivers there are that use an Android tablet.


I use one, connected by wifi with my iPhone 6


----------



## Citronbull

I wish the dev can put an option to hide the app widget. Like FB messenger, I can hold and drag to middle/bottom of screen to remove.


----------



## Frandy Mata

where do you find the virtual rider phone number? when i put my number there, i receive the text message.


----------



## Citronbull

Its the number provided by uber


----------



## truedarthvader

I have a couple of questions/suggestions, but I don't know if these are within your power:
1. Can it be set to only run when the partner app is running? In other words, can it shut down when the partner app is closed?
2. Can it be set to display only when the partner app is in the foreground? I would prefer it not be visible when using Waze or when using other apps.
3. I generally wait a minute or two before sending a text. Can the timer be configured to start counting down and then send a text after one or two minutes?
4. Can it be set to begin the countdown as soon as the Uber app notifies the passenger that we've arrived?


----------



## avguste

is this working on iphone?


----------



## ReviTULize

truedarthvader said:


> I have a couple of questions/suggestions, but I don't know if these are within your power:
> 1. Can it be set to only run when the partner app is running? In other words, can it shut down when the partner app is closed?
> 2. Can it be set to display only when the partner app is in the foreground? I would prefer it not be visible when using Waze or when using other apps.
> 3. I generally wait a minute or two before sending a text. Can the timer be configured to start counting down and then send a text after one or two minutes?
> 4. Can it be set to begin the countdown as soon as the Uber app notifies the passenger that we've arrived?


Let me work on these options.


----------



## ReviTULize

avguste said:


> is this working on iphone?


No. Apple doesn't allow floating apps. We're working on it though.


----------



## ReviTULize

I have been far too busy to spend much time on the forum...much less drive. Last night driving was in late June. I miss all the old gang

That said...
I added a free version of Rideshare Timer(Lite) to the Google Play store today. It does not do any texting and is literally just a countdown timer that floats on the screen. Since it does not do SMS, it should work with tablets, etc... If it doesn't, I'm sorry. I will invest some time & money on both of the timers in the near future, but I have just been too busy with my new startup.

Hope it works, thanks for the support...but all of this is a side project for me until after Labor Day. Good luck
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.floatingtimerliteapp&hl=en


----------

